# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Lagartos canarios

## culipardo

Estos simpáticos lagartos no ponían objección a ser fotografiados en mi visita de este veranos a Tenerife:

----------


## culipardo

Parece que el tamaño de las fotos me ha salido distinto, disculpad  es la primera vez que utilizo Picassa, ya le iré cogiendo práctica.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Culipardo, como me recuerdan a mi viaje de Tenerife...jejeje
Me encanta Canarias!!
Las fotos ya le irás cogiendo el tranquillo, yo utilizo Imageshack pero cuentan por el foro, que lo hacen mejor con Picassa.
Alguno de los moderadores seguro que te orienta en como hacerlo bien.
Un saludo.

----------


## culipardo

Voy a intentarlo de nuevo:

----------


## REEGE

Ya veo que no hace falta ayuda...jejeje
Bonitas fotos de éstos bichejos.

----------


## Luján

Precioso bicho. Por lo que veo has pillado uno de los que allí llamamos Papazules, por el color que tienen en el cuello.

Son bichos bien grandes, que nada tienen que envidiar a los famosos lagartos gigantes de Salmor, del Hierro.

En cuanto al tamaño de las imágenes, ya le irás cogiendo el tranquillo. Yo lo que hago en Picasa es poner la imagen en pantalla, con el botón derecho copiar "ruta de la imagen", venirme al foro y pegar lo copiado entre las etiquetas [img] y [/img], cambiando la parte de la url que pone /sXXX/ por /s2014/, que está justo antes del nombre de la imagen.

Es decir, si la url copiada es https: ......./s640/imagen.jpg, lo que pego es [img]https: ......./s1024/imagen.jpg[/img]

Cuando pongo muchas, lo que hago es copiar todas las url en un archivo de texto (del bloc de notas), con la herramienta reemplazar cambio https por [img]https, .jpg por .pjg[/img] y /s640/ por /s1024/, y después pego el resultado aquí (de 10 en 10 claro).

----------


## culipardo

Lo que más me sorprendió de estos lagartos fue lo confiados que se mostraban, no se si será por la ausencia de predadores. Los lagartos peninsulares, al menos los que he visto alguna vez son bastante más esquivos.

----------


## Luján

Teniendo en cuenta que recuerdo uno que mordía un palo de escoba y se quedaba colgando del mismo como si no fuera con él, pues mucho miedo no deben tener. Más si le habían dado de comer plátano. Pero depredadores sí tienen. No en todos los sitios de todas las islas, pero sí que tienen. Principalmente cernícalos y otras, las pocas que hay, rapaces.

Por cierto, ¿dónde viste estos ejemplares?

----------


## culipardo

> Por cierto, ¿dónde viste estos ejemplares?


En el Parque del Teide, concretamente esperando el teleférico, hacía sol y se veían muchos pululando entre las rocas. También vi alguno en la ladera sur del Parque, cerca del restaurante donde paramos a comer. 
Aprovecho para recomendar la visita a Tenerife a quien no lo conozca, yo no lo conocía y me encantó.

----------

